# Starting Agility?



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

This is my first time in this section of the forum. My girl is almost 9 months old and we are going through the teenage years and I need to find something to do with her.

I found an agility place here very nearby and I would love to get her started in there. It looks like your have to have an "obedient" dog that is good on the recall. Am I correct? I guess my question is : How GOOD does your dog have to be to start up in agility? I would love to just jump in and get going. She is not a horrible puppy, dont get me wrong, just a huge handful right now (and I am still learning how to control that)

Should I just focus on her obedience some more before I attempt to get started in agility? I just want some more mental stimulation for her to help tire her out more.

Thanks for any advice/ info you can give me!!


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

I think it depends on the agility trainer. If you go to a "fun" agility course, as opposed to a serious competitive one, then your dog shouldn't have to be that good. If your dog is food motivated, then she should do great!

We started agility with Dax when he was about a year. He has absolutely no recall or focus when other dogs are around (and no food motivation), but we still did the classes because the trainers didn't mind trying to work with us on him (and it was a fun agility). We pretty much had to keep Dax on leash until the 3rd level we did with them, but it has been very rewarding for him. 

So basically, the best thing you can do is call and ask them!


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

I also found that with Dax, his obedience improved much faster when doing agility rather than just straight obedience classes. It gave him a job to do, which he responded to really well. But yes, we had no off leash control prior to starting agility training.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

sharkey19 said:


> I also found that with Dax, his obedience improved much faster when doing agility rather than just straight obedience classes. It gave him a job to do, which he responded to really well. But yes, we had no off leash control prior to starting agility training.


Thats what I was hoping for! I just kind of wanted to get a general idea if it was even acceptable first since I have ZERO exposure to it- I have an email into the place now!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you are paying for agility lessons then you should get the same lesson whether you are doing it for fun or for competition. You need to sign up for a foundation course. I highly doubt you'll be doing any jumping right now because she is younger than a year but you can start the foundation work.

btw...my dog is almost 4 and still will decide to have her own party instead of doing the course. Yes, you need obedience and she needs to come back to you but you can start the foundation anytime.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

In the first class you will probably be totally on leash. Some people, will eventually work off leash, but if you are not comfortable with that, just let your trainer know. It should not be a problem. 

Many dogs get excited during agility and some dogs just forget all their obedience training. Its not anything new. 

While you are doing your agility training, also work on your recall, at the end of 8 weeks you will probably not even think you have a problem anymore.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Make sure it's a class geared towards puppies. Nine months is too young to be doing any serious jumping and classes need to take the puppy brain into consideration.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Usually (at least around here) beginner agility classes are not separate for puppies, but for all beginners, and they are fun not competitive because everyone is just starting out. However, the trainers will know not to jump a puppy, etc. Even though it might be a group class, trainers will work different things for each dog based on their age and ability. 
The trainer should also tell you what level of obedience they expect to be in the class. They may require a good recall or may just start you out on leash.
Are you going to that woman's place (I think her name is Gail) in Deland? Her property is gorgeous! She puts on a USDAA trial once a year.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a bit of a different perspective. Classes are expensive. Regardless of if you are in it to compete or to have fun- everyone should have equal opportunity to enjoy the class. Having to spend 3 or 4 or 5 mins chasing down a dog with no recall is not just frustrating, but simply annoying for all the other people who paid money to train.

It's just me, I'm sure, but personally I don't think a dog without a decent recall should be in an _off leash_ agility class. Now- if you plan on staying on lead, then no problem!

Good luck! I'm sure you'll find agility as addicting as the rest of us have!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

The class instructor should tell you how much prerequisite training she needs. In our Agility I class, participants needed to have taken beginner and intermediate obedience or have a CGC, or comparable training.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'd contact the agility instructor and ask what the class requirements are. Some make you have some basic obedience, many do NOT. Plus they usually start with leashes to figure out class dynamics and dog interaction. If WhiteFangKillerDog is attending it's better to figure that out while leashes are involved  

It's such great fun and it starts by contacting the classes and making a plan to attend!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

9 months is definitely not too young to start agility. As far as I'm concerned, the younger the better. 9 months is way older than I start my puppies 

I agree with Wildo about the dogs that have to be caught every time they're taken off leash. I stopped going to agility classes at the training club here for that reason. That said, many Intros classes are set up for dogs who have little off leash experience. Dogs are worked in gated off sections and some stuff can be done on lead.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Usually (at least around here) beginner agility classes are not separate for puppies, but for all beginners, and they are fun not competitive because everyone is just starting out. However, the trainers will know not to jump a puppy, etc. Even though it might be a group class, trainers will work different things for each dog based on their age and ability.
> The trainer should also tell you what level of obedience they expect to be in the class. They may require a good recall or may just start you out on leash.
> Are you going to that woman's place (I think her name is Gail) in Deland? Her property is gorgeous! She puts on a USDAA trial once a year.


Yes!! That is her name. Thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our club is the same- the dog has to have completed a basic obedience class or have a CGC. However, the beginning class is all on leash. I just started it with Stosh and I have to say that all the dogs are so interested in what's going on that they haven't had a chance to think about 'misbehaving'. I've never been too interested in agility but Stosh absolutely loves it! So give it a try.


----------

